# good subs for mid bass?



## new2mobile (Mar 6, 2010)

I see alot of posts for dedicated mid bass drivers but no so much for subs, what out there is good for those of us without mid bass drivers?

can ya'll please name some brands, lines, or one off's?

this is more of a general question than anything else.


----------



## s4turn (Jun 17, 2009)

IDQ's and Boston subs

Im sure theres heaps more

however midbass? what do you mean by that? as in a sub playing to 300hz or something?
or is this a system with 2 way components?


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

12IB4 - JL Audio 12" Free Air Subwoofer



> Description: The 12IB4 is a highly efficient 12-inch woofer designed for infinite-baffle applications. It will deliver very deep and linear sub-bass and it is also* very well suited for high-power midbass duty*.


----------



## new2mobile (Mar 6, 2010)

not quite so high as 300, was thinking kickdrum frequencies and up to say 200hz


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

Most subs will extend that high without much trouble. Lots of people have trouble with getting an even response from their sub though. More often than not, deficiencies at very low frequencies prompt people to turn up the sub gain. Most folks like a little bit of bump, you know? Usually not much of a problem when people run their subs so narrowband, as they often do. But when you try to use them broadband, increasing the gain also increases the midbass which defeats the purpose. I highly recommend either an EQ or bass processor (like a "bass boost" adjustment).

So, ironically, the high frequency properties of the sub aren't the big issue here. It's its low frequency performance that's important (and the impact of the enclosure, and the car, etc).


----------



## Swindez85 (Jun 18, 2010)

^ Speaking of bass boost functions, most amplifiers have a built in bass boost function you can use. For example my Sundown amp has a built in adjustment centered at 60hz. Set up your gain on your subs for the amount of midbass you want then use the amps built in bass boost to up the bottom end only. Of course like MarkZ said the best way to do this is with a good capable EQ either externally or built into the HU.

P.S. - This is how I have my system set up currently with my two 12's playing up to 180hz crossed at 6db per octave on the HU and then above that the amps built in 24db/octave at 250hz comes into play.


----------

